# PIXEL ART ! REQUEST !



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

i need my bonemonkey picture 

shrunk down and made out of pixels 







around 30 pixels by 45 

ive been trying for days :-( 

this is for my up coming rpg im making


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 13, 2008)

wha?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just resized the pic to what you wanted.,. not sure what you mean about the pixels though. Oh and i didnt do a gif because you couldnt see any animation that small anyway


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I tried and failed!  LoL, that is a hard image to turn into pixel art!  I would think it would be easier to just turn his head into an image.  Would be able to retain more of the detail.


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> wha??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wants a BoneMonkey sprite.

BoneMonkey, in the RPG Thread I believe you posted this






All you need to do is put that on the body of the Human, and make some sort of BoneHumonkey.

Or just change the skin colour to whites and greys.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 13, 2008)

Try shrinking it and then making it bigger again.. it will distort it and get all pixelized..


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(benchma®k @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > wha??
> ...



Ahh right. so he literally wants a sprite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im no good at pixel art.. it'd take forever too


----------



## VBKirby (Feb 13, 2008)

I only ever draw in paint, so I'm used to the pixely world of drawing. Don't vision your sprite with great detail. Here's a first attempt from me. I'll probably do others since I've got nothing else to draw at the moment. I know the face structure isn't really the same, but some sacrifices must be made. it could probably still use some tweaks. 






Or you could outline it like this (Which I like better)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

omg nice ! i like it thanks


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you want the pixel art in the same stance as the orginial, or an animated 8-directional sprite?

Edit: and of what size?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 13, 2008)

My attempt of pixal art original... that stuff is kinda hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not much room to move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









30x40


and this is up close


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Do you want the pixel art in the same stance as the orginial, or an animated 8-directional sprite?
> 
> Edit: and of what size?



either way you wanna do it 






here is a template basically make that little guy look like bonemonkey lol


----------



## Tommy_T (Feb 13, 2008)

This is about as far as I got before becoming bored, and should really be doing actuall work.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice thank you !


----------



## VBKirby (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried shading my sprite. I don't really know if it looks better or worse. I tried to add the "chest" hair in via shading. This may be a bit too much of a Kirby's Dream Land 3 style sprite for you though. Kirby's Dream Land 3 style was really a hit or miss thing with players. I personally like the style. So yeah, might try a new one if I get bored. The tail is the hardest part to fit in.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2008)

they all look awesome thank you guys sooooo much


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 13, 2008)




----------

